# Does anyone know of any flat roads near wilmington, DE??



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

^^Ditto^^


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

They are all flat.


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

ok, compared to other places, they may be, but there are a ton of short, sometimes steep, hills, and I cant find a road that is reasonable for bikers, that is relatively flat for some time.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Not dead flat but route 52 is not to bad. Route 82 is flat for a long while once you get down to it by the creek. Get over to newark and there is a lot more flatness over there. 
Bill


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Depends on your definition of "near". Try Rte 9 below Del City (after the canal bridge).


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Go south of 95. That's where all of the flat roads are.

Try Delaware City. Plenty of flat roads down there. Park in the municipal lot near the water and behind Clinton Street. We've taken the Reedy Point Bridge over the canal on a few occasions, and did alright with traffic. It's much less heavily-traveled than the bridges for 13, 1, and 896.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Plus anything south of the canal is mega flat.....especially on the east side of the state.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Which part of Wilmington? 

Shipley Rd is flat, Marsh Road is flat, Silverside is for the most part flat. Gov Prinz is flat. Anything below the canal is pancake flat. 52 is not flat but it is fun.


----------

